# DIY Pit Leases.....



## MrDuckKiller (Jan 11, 2016)

Fellas, I know asking a question like this is kinda pushing the envelope.... Wondering if any of you guys had some info on some DIY pit leases in Arkansas, SEMO, or Mississippi?? Me and some buddies are looking to get a trip together for next year. Feel free to PM me! Thanks!


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 11, 2016)

MrDuckKiller said:


> Fellas, I know asking a question like this is kinda pushing the envelope.... Wondering if any of you guys had some info on some DIY pit leases in Arkansas, SEMO, or Mississippi?? Me and some buddies are looking to get a trip together for next year. Feel free to PM me! Thanks!



Not to hijack your thread man but I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 11, 2016)

Pm arrow3. I think he may have found a place near Paragould Ar.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Jan 17, 2016)

Feel free to pm me have a couple guys that have good ground and are standup.  Always had good hunts with them


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 18, 2016)

Ga Woodrow said:


> Feel free to pm me have a couple guys that have good ground and are standup.  Always had good hunts with them



My son (42) is going on a DIY hunt on the White River this weekend. Are your contacts for pit blinds any where near Clarendon or south east of that on the White River? Lemme know and thanks.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 18, 2016)

any of you guys that have experience with pit/blind leases in states other than AR, could yall shoot me a pm?


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Jan 18, 2016)

DeweyDuck said:


> My son (42) is going on a DIY hunt on the White River this weekend. Are your contacts for pit blinds any where near Clarendon or south east of that on the White River? Lemme know and thanks.



No they are in northern part of arkie


----------



## baseball357mike (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey there, not sure if this would interest you or not but me and some buddies are wanting to get an exclusive lease in mississippi? 
pm me and we can talk more


----------

